# Critique My Meal Plan



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Couple cups of hot water in the morning.

Whole wheat wrap with high quality lean deli meat/cheese.

Two whole wheat ground chicken (no oil) cooked w/ veggies, Sammy’s.

hot water as desired to replace coffee.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Meat is murder


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Meat is murder


I am ok with chicken and turkey. They are low sentience and very nutritious.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Cows are also low sentience, but not healthy food source.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Meal plan looks pretty boring to a fat old gourmand like me.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Looks awful. Deli meat is terrible - fill of nitrates and other chemicals. Just hot water? Add some lemon juice, at least. Meat is not murder: it's the way things are supposed to be. The less processed food it, the better. My meal plan is quite simple:

*No sugar of any kind*. No white sugar, honey, molasses, brown sugar, maple syrup or even artifical sweeteners.
*No grains.* Read up - there's a lot of evidence of how bad grains are for us.
*Very low carbs.* Green, leafy veggies and no veggies that grow underground.
*Eat fernented food.* Sauerkraut and kimchee are very potent for your gut.
*No dairy.* The only thing that should be drinking milk is a baby cow.
*High protein* but never fried. Red meat limited, but chicken and fish are fine. No pork products
*Two fruit selections* a day. (Berries and apples are great.)
A shot of scotch or bourbon every day.

Eat like Mother Nature intended and you'll be the better for it.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

mbhaub said:


> A shot of scotch or bourbon every hour.


Fixed that for ya


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Eat what you want and enjoy life. Sweets are fine in moderation. My parents who are in their upper 80s drink milk and coffee, eat meats and sweets, but have done a lot of exercise all their life so they are both in very good shape.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> Looks awful. Deli meat is terrible - fill of nitrates and other chemicals. Just hot water? Add some lemon juice, at least. Meat is not murder: it's the way things are supposed to be. The less processed food it, the better. My meal plan is quite simple:
> 
> *No sugar of any kind*. No white sugar, honey, molasses, brown sugar, maple syrup or even artifical sweeteners.
> *No grains.* Read up - there's a lot of evidence of how bad grains are for us.
> ...


how does this sound?

Grapes and berries for breakfast w/ hot water.
Salad w/ balsamic vinegar for lunch w/ hot water.
Ground chicken for dinner w/ kimchi and hot water.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

What's with the hot water?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> What's with the hot water?


I am replacing my heavy consumption of coffee w/ it. I drink to keep satiated and when bored.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I drink quite a lot of water but usually at room temperature. I go easy on the coffee. I like it in the morning. This week I'm eating more greens than usual because I bought a 16 oz container full and it doesn't keep very long. I really don't know what to do about meat? I do like to eat a little bit but I rarely buy pork or beef. The fish they sell around here is garbage so I usually end up eating some chicken breast one or twice a week.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> I drink quite a lot of water but usually at room temperature. I go easy on the coffee. I like it in the morning. This week I'm eating more greens than usual because I bought a 16 oz container full and it doesn't keep very long. I really don't know what to do about meat? I do like to eat a little bit but I rarely buy pork or beef. The fish they sell around here is garbage so I usually end up eating some chicken breast one or twice a week.


the only reason I heat it up is to get that hot beverage satisfaction.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> the only reason I heat it up is to get that hot beverage satisfaction.


What about tea? You prefer plain hot water?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> What about tea? You prefer plain hot water?


because I feel a need to drink so much, I want to watch the caffeine intake. So no tea.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> because I feel a need to drink so much, I want to watch the caffeine intake. So no tea.


Many teas have no caffeine. I'm drinking Turmeric and Chamomile.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Many teas have no caffeine. I'm drinking Turmeric and Chamomile.


I’ll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Many teas have no caffeine. I'm drinking Turmeric and Chamomile.


By definition that is not tea. They can be called tisanes or herbal infusions but I have always found it slightly irritating when people refer to them as "tea". Tea is fairly low in caffeine so for most people it is not an issue. As far as I am concerned large quantities of strong coffee is not an issue either, but then I love coffee.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

There are LOTS of herbal teas that are as good as real tea but without all the caffeine and tannins that stains your teeth. I drink a ton of them.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I need something hot in the morning to jumpstart my battery. I've taken to drinking hot cocoa... but it's something I assemble myself. I start with Stephens Special Dark Cocoa -- which is very low cal and low sugar -- I mix this about 50/50 with Hersey's Special Dark Cocoa Powder (zero sugar, essentailly zero calories). The result is a South American cocoa, not sweet, somewhat acerbic, but very very satisfying and hot. It's thin, but very rich. Somewhat of an acquired taste, I suppose, since most cocoa is about 90% sugar.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

haziz said:


> By definition that is not tea. They can be called tisanes or herbal infusions but I have always found it slightly irritating when people refer to them as "tea". Tea is fairly low in caffeine so for most people it is not an issue. As far as I am concerned large quantities of strong coffee is not an issue either, but then I love coffee.


Yes, they are herbals without caffeine. I don't really have any issues with caffeine and I love coffee too!


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Everything in moderation.


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

mbhaub said:


> Looks awful. Deli meat is terrible - fill of nitrates and other chemicals. Just hot water? Add some lemon juice, at least. Meat is not murder: it's the way things are supposed to be. The less processed food it, the better. My meal plan is quite simple:
> 
> *No sugar of any kind*. No white sugar, honey, molasses, brown sugar, maple syrup or even artifical sweeteners.
> *No grains.* Read up - there's a lot of evidence of how bad grains are for us.
> ...



Looks like food Nazi  But how about eggs though?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I wonder what a musical equivalent of the diet in the OP would be. Quite bland, probably. Certainly no Wagner or Mahler.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Enthusiast said:


> I wonder what a musical equivalent of the diet in the OP would be. Quite bland, probably. Certainly no Wagner or Mahler.


Lang Lang


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm too physically active to survive on that. I would need alot more carbohydrates.

but I like to workout, so I eat more than that. When I was racing bicycles, I used to eat 4500 calories a day just to maintain body weight. I also rode about 500 miles a month back then, too. 

to me the important thing is to eat food that isn't processed. Fresh meat, fresh vegetables and fruit. Cooking from scratch ingredients, basically. 

but using warm water to replace empty calories is a good idea, if that is working for you.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Different things work for different people. Several years ago I faced the possibility of bariatric surgery. In one last diet effort I tried Keto, which I had not tried, and lost 60 lbs. I believe it was in 2015 and I have maintained Keto and the weight loss. 

My wonderful, patient and long suffering spouse went carnivore about 18 months ago and lost quite a lot plus got off all meds.

I did cut back on coffee but make up for it by going the quality route. Grind my own beans, etc.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Georgieva said:


> Looks like food Nazi  But how about eggs though?


Food Nazi? Where does that come from? I don't care what anyone else eats, how they want to ruin their body, or what works for them. I don't propose banning anything. Just what works for me and keeps me healthy and fit. Eggs: generally ok, but I only consume fresh, organic ones from non-caged chickens. Most commercial eggs are nutritionally compromised and tasteless. I buy mine at a farmer's market and they're great. But not too many.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Whole wheat grains are a great source of fiber and protein. Carbs too.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Eggs were fine until 40 million hens died from the flu. I was buying cage free brown eggs for about 2.39 a dozen. Now the crummy industrial farm eggs cost 4.29 a dozen here in upstate NY. 

I'm not a big grain consumer. I like nuts and seeds. There is an awful lot of misinformation on the web now that every Tom, Dick and Harry has a YouTube channel. I came across one that was telling people that almonds and cashews are not good to eat which is bs according to what I've read. They are very nutritious.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Calories in - calories out = weight. If you're trying to lose weight, it's usually healthier to increase your physical activity level than to switch to a starvation diet.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

NoCoPilot said:


> Calories in - calories out = weight. If you're trying to lose weight, it's usually healthier to increase your physical activity level than to switch to a starvation diet.


It needs to be a combination of diet and exercise. And when I say diet, I don't mean eating less but eliminating sugar which makes it very difficult to burn fat while exercising.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> It needs to be a combination of diet and exercise. And when I say diet, I don't mean eating less but eliminating sugar which makes it very difficult to burn fat while exercising.


even from fruit?


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

starthrower said:


> It needs to be a combination of diet and exercise. And when I say diet, I don't mean eating less but eliminating sugar which makes it very difficult to burn fat while exercising.


well, that's not entirely gospel, either. Your body runs on carbohydrates, so you have to give your body something to burn. The thing about diet and exercise is that you can either get stronger or lose weight, but not both. So if you are already doing physical training, you cut weight by lowering your calories AND also restricting your training. For me and cycling, that meant in January and February I rode fewer miles, but it was all interval training, so the intensity went up, the training volume comes down and if you also cut calories, you can cut some weight. But if you are just starting an exercise program, combining that with a restricted diet can lead you to breaking down. Its almost doomed from the start. 

I'm no doctor, I just worked out all my life and that's some of what I picked up along the way


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> even from fruit?


I wouldn't worry about natural sugar from fruit but if you eat a bowl of ice cream before going to the gym you won't make much progress trying to burn fat. Your body will burn the sugar in your blood first so best not to eat any sweets before doing your cardio. If you do, pump some weights first and do your cardio workout last.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

starthrower said:


> I wouldn't worry about natural sugar from fruit but if you eat a bowl of ice cream before going to the gym you won't make much progress trying to burn fat. Your body will burn the sugar in your blood first so best not to eat any sweets before doing your cardio. If you do, pump some weights first and do your cardio workout last.


that's true.

funny enough, at least when endurance training, a really sweet snack after a ride helps recovery. The insulin response puts the glycogen back in your muscles faster. I would do a fruit smoothy with a bit of protien powder thrown in. A 4 to 1 ration of grams of carbs to grams of protien is ideal. The higher the GI of the sugar, the better, so the sweeter, the better


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

starthrower said:


> Eat what you want and enjoy life.


Agree. Excess (synthetic) sugar is definitely damaging (America is a prime consumer) but one's genes play an overwhelming role in controlling the onset of disease and life expectancy. My father in law has been smoking and drinking alcohol for more than forty years and he just recently celebrated his 88th birthday in good health. Go figure.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

What, no lard?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

mbhaub said:


> Looks awful. Deli meat is terrible - fill of nitrates and other chemicals. Just hot water? Add some lemon juice, at least. Meat is not murder: it's the way things are supposed to be. The less processed food it, the better. My meal plan is quite simple:
> 
> *No sugar of any kind*. No white sugar, honey, molasses, brown sugar, maple syrup or even artifical sweeteners.
> *No grains.* Read up - there's a lot of evidence of how bad grains are for us.
> ...


Then just put a gun to my head!😂

breakfast - cereal
lunch - tuna mayo sandwich
dinner - whatever is in the fridge!
supper - whatever is left in the fridge! 😎


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

NoCoPilot said:


> Calories in - calories out = weight. If you're trying to lose weight, it's usually healthier to increase your physical activity level than to switch to a starvation diet.


Sorry, the Calories In - Calories Out thesis has been proven wrong for decades now. Your weight is basically 80% controlled by diet, only 20% by exercise. What we eat and how much is far more important than calories expended.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Merl said:


> What, no lard?


There's really nothing wrong with lard. It's just animal fat and we are animals after all. In fact, lard is a healthier option than man-made synthetic oils like Canola, Safflower and vegetable oils. Worse of all is fake lard, aka Crisco. Contrary to popular belief, consuming lard and other animal fats does not clog up the arteries. It's the carbs that too often accompany them that cause the problems. I cringe when I see people eat garbage like Indian Fry Bread, donuts and such. I am no doctor, but a good friend is a personal trained, a PhD in exercise science and nutrition, is a nationally known expert on the subject. He keeps me more informed that I sometimes like. The best book he ever gave me to read it titled Salt Sugar Fat: How the Food Giants Hooked Us. Highly recommended.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Right, that's it! I'm back on the lard diet. Woo-hoo!


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

But Indian fry bread is SO GOOD!


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

I have come to the conclusion that nutritional science is about as reputable as astrology

ultimately its probably all just about calories


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

And genetics, and environment, and luck.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> Meat is murder


Especially deli meat.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

eljr said:


> Especially deli meat.


but not gabagool


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

mbhaub said:


> Sorry, the Calories In - Calories Out thesis has been proven wrong for decades now. Your weight is basically 80% controlled by diet, only 20% by exercise. What we eat and how much is far more important than calories expended.


I pretty much agree with this. The biggest issue is sugar and specifically the widespread use of HFCS/invert-sugar syrup. Which wasn't so widespread here in Europe until about 10 years ago.

However I can't abide the quacks promoting the 'carnivore only' lifestyle. I know one of these and he doesn't realise he stinks like a kebab shop and why dogs keep following him about. He thinks he has the magic bullet, when in fact he's just diabetic and was eating too much rubbish and drinking beer. He blames porridge, but was stacking it full of sugar and bananas. You can't reason with people like this, they're incorrigible.

Others are those who say nonsense things about potatoes and 'flour', then you find out they can't just eat one biscuit or one piece of bread, but have to finish a packet or an entire loaf, but 'flour' is to blame.



Merl said:


> Right, that's it! I'm back on the lard diet. Woo-hoo!


I'm back on the bread and dripping.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

two perfect peasant diets are rice + legumes or potatoes + milk, either will give complete, if boring nutrition. I am sure there are others. Hard to argue that these diets are somehow unnatural or unhealthy


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Bwv 1080 said:


> two perfect peasant diets are rice + legumes or potatoes + milk, either will give complete, if boring nutrition. I am sure there are others. Hard to argue that these diets are somehow unnatural or unhealthy


True. People moan about 'grains', but you don't see many fat people in India.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

A man goes to a guru and asks "What is the secret to eternal life?"

The guru replies "You must stop drinking alcohol, you must stop eating all sugars, you must stop eating all grains, you must stop eating all meat. You must limit all fats, you must limit all carbohydrates. You must stop smoking. You must avoid all traffic and only breathe fresh air. You must meditate for an hour every day. You cannot wear any manufactured and industrial clothing. You must bathe in natural spring water and never use soaps on your delicate skin."

The man replies excitedly, "so if I stop drinking alcohol, stop eating all sugars, stop eating all grains, stop eating all meat. Limit all fats and limit all carbohydrates. Stop smoking, avoid all traffic and only breathe fresh air. I must meditate for an hour every day. I cannot wear any manufactured and industrial clothing. And I must bathe in natural spring water and never use soaps on my delicate skin then I'll live forever?"

The guru says, "well maybe not actually live forever, but it will seem like forever!"


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Couple cups of hot water in the morning.
> 
> Whole wheat wrap with high quality lean deli meat/cheese.
> 
> ...


Not enough hot water.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

One of my school teachers drank hot water, I always remember that. He also wore very flared trousers and rode a pink bicycle.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

This is interesting, and No. 1 is on-topic and what I've been following:
A Harvard brain expert shares 6 things he never does in order to stay 'sharp, energized and healthy'


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

mbhaub said:


> This is interesting, and No. 1 is on-topic and what I've been following:
> A Harvard brain expert shares 6 things he never does in order to stay 'sharp, energized and healthy'


Why? Do you suffer from the same metabolic syndrome? I eat grains and I still wear 32 waist trousers and I don't have high blood pressure either. The 'no carbohydrates' thing is ideology and not a cure-all.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Chat Noir said:


> Why? Do you suffer from the same metabolic syndrome? I eat grains and I still wear 32 waist trousers and I don't have high blood pressure either. The 'no carbohydrates' thing is ideology and not a cure-all.


No, I don't have metabolic syndrome and I am not pre-diabetic or anything like that. I do not avoid all carbs: just bad ones. Carbs are NOT an essential food group. My main focus is to avoid processed foods; the less processed and more natural the better. So many Americans are so damned fat and unhealthy and it's the garbage we eat. It didn't use to be that way. My health guru Lance puts it simply: if God made it, eat it.. If man made it, skip it. No-carb is not a cure-all, but the evidence is clear: too many bad carbs is very, very bad. What grains do you eat? I'll bet it's not Wonder Bread, pastries, endless pizza, sodas with sugar...


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

mbhaub said:


> No, I don't have metabolic syndrome and I am not pre-diabetic or anything like that. I do not avoid all carbs: just bad ones. Carbs are NOT an essential food group. My main focus is to avoid processed foods; the less processed and more natural the better. So many Americans are so damned fat and unhealthy and it's the garbage we eat. It didn't use to be that way. My health guru Lance puts it simply: if God made it, eat it.. If man made it, skip it. No-carb is not a cure-all, but the evidence is clear: too many bad carbs is very, very bad. What grains do you eat? I'll bet it's not Wonder Bread, pastries, endless pizza, sodas with sugar...


I'm not in great disagreement with you I think. I find _added_ sugar to be the culprit, and HFCS because it fails to be properly converted into glycogen. I don't know what Wonder Bread is (but I'll look it up). The grains I eat are chiefly wholegrain rice, linseed and oats. I don't add sugar to anything, though I do have it in the house for adding a pinch to some types of bread dough. I also do eat pizza now and again, but I make it myself and since it takes a bit of effort I eat it sparingly . It's only thin bread (easy to make), tomato puree, herbs, olive oil and some grated parmigiano. I've never been a drinker of fizzy drinks, so that's a bonus I suppose. I just don't like them.

In the meantime I looked-up Wonder Bread...gah! I don't think I would eat it. Maybe if I was starving.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Where is fish?


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Where is fish?


In my fridge currently. Well two examples, not 'fish' as a whole. Fridge is too small.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

My current meal plan is black coffee, oranges, broccoli, and nuts. Whenever I'm hungry, I select from one of these food groups, and make sure to get all of them in my diet each day.

I keep active for exercise, no routine though, I don't think it's the natural way to stay fit.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Black coffee? Even though you were drinking hot water in order to avoid caffeine? Is this a wind-up?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Chat Noir said:


> Black coffee? Even though you were drinking hot water in order to avoid caffeine? Is this a wind-up?


It’s a re-evaluation which I do frequently.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I don’t plan to have more than 5-6 cups of coffee a day.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

mbhaub said:


> No, I don't have metabolic syndrome and I am not pre-diabetic or anything like that. I do not avoid all carbs: just bad ones. Carbs are NOT an essential food group. My main focus is to avoid processed foods; the less processed and more natural the better. So many Americans are so damned fat and unhealthy and it's the garbage we eat. It didn't use to be that way. My health guru Lance puts it simply: if God made it, eat it.. If man made it, skip it. No-carb is not a cure-all, but the evidence is clear: too many bad carbs is very, very bad. What grains do you eat? I'll bet it's not Wonder Bread, pastries, endless pizza, sodas with sugar...


still think it come down to calories in vs out. A pound of steak has about 1000 calories, whereas it’s easy to get over 2000 calories on a plate of rich pasta. It’s just hard to eat too many calories while avoiding carbs


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

It's interesting to note when watching TV in America that the two products that get pushed the most through advertising are junk food and drink, and prescription drug medications. The former lifestyle choices will eventually require the later.


----------

